# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  retrouver ses messages

## liliebird

bonjour, comment puis-je retrouver mes anciens messages?

----------


## May-May

Bonjour,

Tout en haut, dans le bandeau rouge, il faut cliquer sur "Mon Profil", puis à gauche sur "Trouver tous les messages"  ::

----------


## liliebird

merci!

----------


## Rongeurs en Destress

Bonjour,
Est-il possible de retrouver les messages qui ont été supprimés?

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,

Non, ils sont supprimés.

----------

